# airing down



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 1988 suburan and my tires are 32-11.5-15's this will be my frist time driving at ft fisher.i was wondreing if i should lower the air pressuer to 20 or 25psi or will that be to much,she is loaded with fishing gear.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

20 psi is the way to go....


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

My tires are rated at 29 psi. Went down to 20 this past weekend and did fine.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Being the first time, I would drop to 25, and see if your truck still rolls when you let off the gas, if it does, you are fine. If it stops, you need to let more air out. You should be able to drift a bit if your air pressure is correct. Every truck/tire combo is different. You don't want to overwork your drivetrain pushing sand, you want to float on it as much as possible. 

Fishhook


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would start with 20lbs. The sand can get very soft at times and you may need to go even lower. Just be careful on the highway at these low pressures. The sand on the north end is usually a litter firmer and usually can be navigated at about 25lbs.


----------

